# Old Briggs 16hp 326437 0240 7702041



## keval85 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello guy,s I received my Grandfathers Roper tractor after his passing and need some help .It came to me minus points and condensor and governor arm unhooked and need to know how the said ignition parts are wired to each other,also putting the governor arm back on the shaft does the shaft get turned full clockwise or counterclockwise.I do not want to convert to electronic coil because Grampa had a new coil for the tractor .If anyone has a wiring diagram I would sure apprecate it. Thanks Kevin


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

how old is the engine? and so the points condeneser coil is new?


----------



## keval85 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Oscaryu1,the engine is date coded 1977.The coil is new in the box and I will order the points and condenser from Briggs&Stratton,just need to know how to wire the whole works together Thanks again Kevin


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ok ill try to find a diagram


----------

